# rear riser pad recommendations?



## mtj (5 May 2010)

Before anyone gives me a lecture about getting a saddle that fits, the use of rear riser is on recommendation by a saddle fitter/master saddler who knows that the gp in question is little used.  He did not sell me the gp.  The gp was fitted and sold to me by a well known saddlery.  Sadly their salesmanship exceeded their fitting ability.

Horse is mostly ridden in a made to measure dressage saddle with extra deep gussets.

So, any recommendations please?


----------



## martlin (5 May 2010)

I have the prolite one


----------



## zandp (5 May 2010)

Mattes wedge pad - a half sheepskin / wool / synthetic (normally 3 versions about) saddlecloth with a rear riser inside, stops the riser falling out, the material's like memory foam and so isn't hard like a lot of rear risers.  think I got mine from Derby House, may have been Old Mill Saddlery.

My mare, when in a GP has always needed a rear riser, no matter what saddle / saddler used, it's only since swopping to a dressage saddle i've been able to go without.


----------



## SuzySue (6 May 2010)

I have the Prolite too.  Very pleased with it.  Used it on new horse last year whilst he developed his muscle. Stopped using it 3 months later.  Now using it again whilst he regains said lovely muscle which he lost due to being off work for the last 9 months :-(


----------



## flyingfeet (6 May 2010)

I am currently using a monty roberts cavallo wedge pad. I'm pleased with it as it uses memory foam to fit the shape of the horse. 

Other than the prolite, this is the best pad so far as it squished down more. Whereas the rear risers (except prolite!) tend to have massive wedges that are far too high for subtle adjustment.


----------



## teddyt (6 May 2010)

Unfortuntely although you dont want to hear it, a rear riser wont solve the problem that the saddle doesnt fit. All riser pads do is move the pressure from one area to another- it doesnt remove it. Rear risers are worse for this than front risers.

So by using one you are also potentially making the negative effects of a badly fitting saddle even worse. Part of the problem is that they are a set thickness, which may be more than is required to try and fill in the gap or extend along the panel more than is required. e.g. if its only the last 2 inches that need filling in and the pad is fatter for 4 inches.

I appreciate that this has been recomended by a saddle fitter and the saddle may not be used much but to me that isnt the point- the fitter should know the consequences and even a saddle ridden in for half an hour can cause physical damage, let alone the safety issue.

did the fitter discuss shims with you?


----------



## applecart14 (6 May 2010)

Not lecturing you but I used a front riser pad for a wintec that was not high enough of a high withered horse.  Changing the gullet to narrow would have remedied the wither situation but would have been tight on the shoulders.  So I used a front riser.  Cut a long story short the horse ended up with muscular problems at back of saddle where all my weight had been thrown.  Physio said not a good idea.  okay for short term use for a few days but weeks/months and you are just causing more problems than you sort.


----------



## flyingfeet (6 May 2010)

Applecart were you using a prolite? Worth mentioning that not all pads are created equal and I have been able to use a front rider for long periods with no ill effects, but it did even out the bearing surface of the saddle.


----------



## nagsmouth (20 June 2010)

My little horse is a thoroughbred and before i had a saddle made to fit i was using a pro lite pad for her not rear riser style but i would guess they work in very much the same way, im from the Suffolk area so bought mine from my fav saddlery it really did work.......but from my point of view it was a short term solution but every horse is different sometimes you just have to try it to see.


----------

